# Fishhawk Thread Group Buy?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

How many people would be interested in a group buy of fishhawk thread? I have been working on buying fishhawk thread straight from the company. Since I have a valid business liscence I am now able to do so. I have to buy full box quantities of each color of thread. For my own personal use I really dont need a full box of each color. If anyone is intersted in purchasing some thread, I would be happy to sale it to them for the price it cost me, plus a little to cover shipping charges. I dont want to post the amount on here since it is a distributor cost but would be more that willing to let you know through email or pm's. I am going to order some very shortly, if there is enough interest I will order it, and pick it up at the rod show next weekend. I would be happy to give it to anyone who ordered it there and save a little more on shipping. They also have some really cool new metallics coming out, that will be debuted at the show. If there is enough people that want to wait after the show we can do that as well. Just let me know what ya'll think
Chuck
[email protected]


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure about the thread, but I want to see what they'll have at the show first.

You going to be at the show? I think we're heading down. I'll be the tallest person there more than likely, so if you see a gangly skinny feller, that's me.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea I'll be there, If you havent used fishhawk before I would give them a try, Ask around a little their metallics are hard to beat, one of the best out there. I am not looking to make a dime off of anyone either, I will give a the same price that they give me. And it is a pretty good price I think.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Btard...( I like that name, B-tard)...Sorry, it's funny to me. So anyhow, Ill be there too, we need to have a way of meeting up there at hte rod building show, for us fourm users anyhow.
Tacpayne, te hawk thread, shoot me a PM and tel me what you hvae in mind about a group buy. I am probably not gonna purchase anything extra until the show but I may be intrested afterwards.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I think it would be cool to meet up with guys from the Board also, I will be there both days, so if anyone comes up with anything let me know


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn Ryan I didn't know you were making the track too. See you there cuz! 

Chuck I am going to do the same as everyone else and wait on th egroup buy until after the show. But I will be in. I'd like to see if we can do some mix and matching since I don't think I need 4 spools of each color I want.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe i didnt clarify good enough. I am hoping that there would be enough people interested that I can buy full boxs of colors and then split them up between everyone, so that we dont have to buy so much of each color. I thought of just buying a box of each color and size and then just saleing them, but I would like to be able to save everyone some $ if possible. Plus I really dont want to have to fork out a couple hundred of bucks on thread. I think waiting untill after the show would be best, there should be some good deals to be had there.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Wondering if you still plan to sell or order any Fish Hawk thread. If so, what colors and size do you now have or plan to order?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Moon the collection is extensive. I am sure he will post up but I got two spools of everything he had. Also picked up some more from Fishhawk direct. Some colors no longer being offered.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Guys I will post up tomorrow, I need to go through what I have and what I am keeping. IF I dont have something someone wants I can get it, just need enough people to make the full case quantities work, which is only 5 per so it shouldnt be that hard.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

are you going to be buying directly from fishawk or thru a retailer?
i haven't really inquired direct to fishhawk since i only use their metallic (gold and silver) the rest of the thread i use MADEIRA i get for $1.90 per 1000yard spool.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

HellRhaY said:


> are you going to be buying directly from fishawk or thru a retailer?
> i haven't really inquired direct to fishhawk since i only use their metallic (gold and silver) the rest of the thread i use MADEIRA i get for $1.90 per 1000yard spool.


I buy direct from fishhawk, I would be interested in some of that madeira at that price. I get the metallics for $2.00 a 100m spool, that is wholesale distributor price.


----------

